# 2nd VAC payment, what does it mean?



## doubletrouble (Aug 27, 2015)

I have received an email with invoice and request for 2nd VAC payment. Does it mean my case is approved once I pay the charges?

Thanks,
J. M.


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

Which visa have you applied for ? It's an additional charge it doesn't mean that the application will be approved upon payment


----------



## doubletrouble (Aug 27, 2015)

It's sub class 189



Aus_NZ_Expat said:


> Which visa have you applied for ? It's an additional charge it doesn't mean that the application will be approved upon payment


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

I think they ask for this payment only when they are due to give visa grant.


----------



## rahulraju2008 (Nov 30, 2015)

macknojia said:


> I have received an email with invoice and request for 2nd VAC payment. Does it mean my case is approved once I pay the charges?
> 
> Thanks,
> J. M.


Have you included your spouse or any other dependant above 18years of age in your application? If yes and you were unable to prove that your dependant has 'functional English', then the 2nd payment is most likely for that.


----------



## rahulraju2008 (Nov 30, 2015)

macknojia said:


> I have received an email with invoice and request for 2nd VAC payment. Does it mean my case is approved once I pay the charges?
> 
> Thanks,
> J. M.


Have you included your spouse or any other dependent above 18years of age in your application? If yes and you were unable to prove that your dependent has 'functional English', then the 2nd payment is most likely for that.


----------



## doubletrouble (Aug 27, 2015)

rahulraju2008 said:


> Have you included your spouse or any other dependent above 18years of age in your application? If yes and you were unable to prove that your dependent has 'functional English', then the 2nd payment is most likely for that.


I already know this and my question was actually different. Anyways people have responded what that mean.

Thank you All.
J. M.


----------



## naveedahmed1983 (Aug 7, 2015)

macknojia said:


> I already know this and my question was actually different. Anyways people have responded what that mean.
> 
> Thank you All.
> J. M.


ASA Maknojia, as per my knowledge fromdiff forumn, this is the last step. 99% chances are there that your case is approved. In some casses, people have got the grant just in 2 hours after paying vac2, and in some it took a month.....

Just make the payment and wait for golden email. Good luck.... 

BTW your CO is brisban or adelde?


----------



## doubletrouble (Aug 27, 2015)

naveedahmed1983 said:


> ASA Maknojia, as per my knowledge fromdiff forumn, this is the last step. 99% chances are there that your case is approved. In some casses, people have got the grant just in 2 hours after paying vac2, and in some it took a month.....
> 
> Just make the payment and wait for golden email. Good luck....
> 
> BTW your CO is brisban or adelde?


It's Adelaide


----------

